# Ohio River downtown Cincinnati



## CantCatchNoFish (Aug 7, 2013)

Now that fall is approaching I was thinking I could fish during lunch without getting too sweaty to return to the office. Does anyone have experience fishing it from the bank? I've never fished in the Ohio before. Is it worth a try?

Thanks


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Fishing the Big-O from the bank can be really exciting if you pick your location wisely and go into it expecting lots of snags...especially if fishing off the bottom. I usually stick to "expendable" lures like jigs with curly tailed grubs for bass and cutbait for cats. The current can be quite strong, so be prepared with heavier lead. I usually stick with 1/2 ounce jigs at the very least and 2ounce pyramid sinkers if fishing the bottom. What will you be targeting down there?


----------



## CantCatchNoFish (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'm not trying to be smart but I suppose I would be targeting anything that will bite my hook. I am too much of an amateur to know how to target specific species but would love to try and catch a white, hybrid, or striped bass. Would deep diving crankbaits be worth a shot?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Crankbaits will work as will surface lures depending on where the bait is. Bait has been pretty suspended the last few times I have been out with a lot being just under the surface. My go to lure when I am not fishing for cats though is just a good old lead head jig with a white twister tail or a fluke. Cut bait has also been very effective this year. I have caught more hybrids this year and than year before all on cut bait on the bottom while fishing for catfish.


----------

